# Some sort of DIY light fixture over my kitchen island



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been looking over the sight and not sure where to post this - so, I will start here. I have a small kitchen with one light fixture. But, I have a good size island where I would like to hang some sort of DIY light fixture. I was thinking a mason jar with three or four jars hanging down. I need to run one cord through them and run it down the wall and into a wall outlet as I don't really want to mess with the electrical in the ceiling.

Has anyone tried something like this? If so, can you share what you did and what your lights look like?

Thank you!


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Mason-Jar-Chandelier/

Something like that? Wow, I hope others here have done it, it looks awesome.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

PINTEREST has a light of ideas on string lights.


----------

